# Gebäudeteile über Terrain



## Sidjanga

Hola y muy buenos días!

Tengo un problema con la traducción de este término de arquitectura del castellano al alemán, sería genial que se pasara por aquí algún experto en el campo que además domine los dos idiomas.
La frase es: 
_la Torre (...) tendrá una superficie total edificable de ... m2, de los cuales 48.000 m2 aproximadamente son *sobre rasante. *_
¿Se podría traducir como "über Grund", y sería éste el término técnico establecido, o hay otro más adecuado? (no aparece en Eurodicautom, ni en LEO,..)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Whodunit

I have scimmed some Spanish pages to find a good translation, but I don't think there's a good one. Therefore, I would just recommend to use "*ü. NN*" (= über Normalnull).​


----------



## Kajjo

Warum stellt ein deutscher Muttersprachler eine Frage auf Spanisch, so daß sie hier im Forum nur von einer Minderheit verstanden wird?

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Warum stellt ein deutscher Muttersprachler eine Frage auf Spanisch, so daß sie hier im Forum nur von einer Minderheit verstanden wird?
> 
> Kajjo


 
Und ich habe auf Englisch geantwortet! 

Er hat es sicherlich gemacht, weil er unser Forum für Español-Deutsch hält. Aber so ist es nicht. Wenn du die Frage übersetzt haben möchtest, werde sich hier sicherlich einige anbieten, Kajjo.


----------



## Jana337

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Warum stellt ein deutscher Muttersprachler eine Frage auf Spanisch, so daß sie hier im Forum nur von einer Minderheit verstanden wird?
> 
> Kajjo


Ich finde es auch nicht logisch, Sigianga. Ralf kennt sich da aus und wird es bestimmt wissen, aber du solltest es ihm erleichtern. 

Jana


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo Leute, 

Herzlichen Dank, besonders an Whodunnit!  
Ihr habt ja alle so recht. Allerdings hatte ich es in dem Moment, als ich das geschrieben habe, etwas eilig, habe nicht gross nachgedacht -und das bisschen auf Spanisch  -, hatte eben wegen dieses Begriffs Probleme, den Satz zu übersetzen, und dachte auch, dass jemand, der *das* weiss, den Rest sicher mit Links versteht.
Aber klar, es gibt natürlich auch eine Menge Recherchemethoden -die ich vielleicht eben leider nicht kenne-, für die gar nicht in erster Linie gute Kenntnisse der Sprache gefragt sind. 
Der Satz wäre also in etwa: 
_"Der Turm wird eine Gesamt(bau)fläche von ...m2 haben, von denen etwa .. m2 *sobre rasante* sind."_
Ich habe eben "über Grund" (oberirdisch, alles, was nicht Keller ist) als Begriff gefunden -und auch geschrieben-, ich weiss nur nicht ob das der offizielle Begriff ist, der in der Architektur in diesem Zusammenhang verwendet wird.
Falls noch jemandem etwas Besseres einfällt, wäre es super, wenn er oder sie es hier bekannt machen könnte, ansonsten bekomme ich möglicherweise auch mehr oder weniger bald eine Rückmeldung.

Sonnige Grüsse!


----------



## Whodunit

Also ist "über Normalnull" völlig falsch, das bezieht sich nämlich auf die geographische Lage. Vielleicht ginge "von denen etwa ...m² von außen sichtbar sind."

Wir haben wirklich kein Wort dafür im Deutschen.


----------



## Kajjo

In der Architektur nennt man diese Gebäudeteile "über Terrain", ganz gleich wie dieses natürliche Terrain nun beschaffen ist (z.B. hügelig).

Kajjo


----------



## Sidjanga

Super, Kajjo!  Herzlichen Dank!  
Schönen Abend,

Si


----------

